# A lot of crs juvies gone. What's going on? Pls help



## lll (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey all.

I have a crystal red shrimp tank that has been doing well until recently. Starting from last week, the number of juvie shrimp (~1-1.5cm) have been disappearing (probably dying) like crazy, and I have no idea why and I'm freaking out. 

Roughly two weeks ago, I would estimate I had around 80-100+ juvies (which grew from babies) and now there probably less than 50 at this point. I've also had 3 berries females hatch their eggs about 1 week ago and I barely see any babies (I usually see way more) 

I haven't changed anything in the tank, except for a bit of water, but I always test the RO water TDS before I put it in. 

Other changes I have done recently : 
Add 2 bamboo leaves (I always do this so I doubt this is the cause) 
Scrape glass with a DIY algae scrapper I made with a bamboo skewer and a Starbucks card (washed before used) that I poked 2 holes into to stick it onto the skewer. I made this recently so I'm suspicious of it. 
Changed feeding regime over the last week. I used to feed powered food (LOW KEYS DOUBLE SPEED) everyday, 1 spoon (the shrimp spoons) (I know that's a lot of food, but it seemed to work getting me to 80+ juvies that grew pretty quick) and other foods like MK Breed Red Bee Food, Tantora Mulberry (the pellet/pad), Borneowild Barley Pellets nearly every day -- typically powder + solid food every day, so I fed both adults and younger shrimp. 
Starting last week, I fed 1/4 a spoon of DBL SPEED on Tues, Thurs, Sat and feed Barley, Red Bee, and Mulberry on Monday, Wed, Fri respectively.
Cooking steak recently, and my tank is close to the kitchen. Maybe some oil fumes

Tank Specs:
10 Gallon
PH: ~6.6
AMM/NITRI/NITRA 0ppm
TDS: 105-115
Gh/Kh: I don't know but I remineralize RO from 6tds (which it has always been) to 102-115 using Salty Shrimp GH+
Substrate: Netlea 
Plants: Moss (subwassertang, some other smaller ones here and there), a large piece of bolbitus, 1 piece of buce
Water Change Frequency: Once every 2-4 weeks. ~15% a time. I usually just pour the water back in

Sorry for the long post and thanks for the help.

Short little edit: I just made this post about 5 mins ago and saw another juvie dead. It seems he didn't have the black line running down his back (which I'd assume is the poop stream, mind my language) so it's possible they could be starving due to my lack of feeding. 

I'm moving ~12 downstairs to my taiwan bee tank to see if they will do any better.


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

Check nitrates


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lll (Apr 29, 2014)

Sorry forgot to put that. All 0ppm


----------



## lll (Apr 29, 2014)

supershrimp said:


> Check nitrates
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also, how often would you recommend feeding powdered foods and other foods.


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

Every tank is different and we all have our own methods , feed what you think they can eat and watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

